# mc splitter



## jeromjenkins (Dec 26, 2013)

Is an an MC splitter really needed? I ask cause in about 7 months of doing commercial I have never used one. I was taught to break and cut with dikes. It is in my tool list for my new job. Is it in nec to use one?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I doubt if your code book tells you what tools to use but congratulations on the new job  .


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

You won't find it in the NEC. AFAIK, you could strip the jacket with your bare teeth.

Pete


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Alot of diff answers to follow!


I use a rotosplit when i have it with


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I think if your new employer tells you to buy one, you should buy one. Hopefully this isn't the same ass that told you to buy your own benders.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I worked for a company that provided a roto splitter. If your company does not, I would recommend one. ***** are fine if you MAKE SURE you clean the edge, but for speed and repetition, I highly recommend them. And by the way don't let somebody sell you on a hacksaw for one!


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Those tools suck. They don't for well in a pouch and are not needed.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

I've always done it like you. That seems like not a necessity and should be supplied by them if they prefer you use one. That said, I don't think it's very expensive and if that's what they want I'd just buy one.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

union347sparky said:


> Those tools suck. They don't for well in a pouch and are not needed.


Depending on the type of bag you have and your attitude is not needed.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

zac said:


> Depending on the type of bag you have and your attitude is not needed.


Easy bro... it's just an opinion. No need to take it personal.

Pete


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Pete m. said:


> Easy bro... it's just an opinion. No need to take it personal.
> 
> Pete


I'm cool, but it wasn't stated as an opinion. And tools are personal!
But I get it.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

zac said:


> I'm cool, but it wasn't stated as an opinion. And tools are personal! But I get it.


Yes it was. I don't see how you could take that any other way. I never said your opinion was dumb. I think those tools suck to use, suck to store, and are not needed. Snap and cut is faster and one less tool to fumble with. If they work for you, you better own one.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

union347sparky said:


> Yes it was. I don't see how you could take that any other way. I never said your opinion was dumb. I think those tools suck to use, suck to store, and are not needed. Snap and cut is faster and one less tool to fumble with. If they work for you, you better own one.


Not needed is definitely incorrect. In areas where I work you are required to use a roto splitter. Some inspectors don't like the sharp, ingrown, edge that ***** leave and many contractors require and provide them.
Now do I carry a roto for doing regular mc type jobs...no way! But if i'm making up all day, you can count on me having a roto splitter.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

zac said:


> Not needed is definitely incorrect. In areas where I work you are required to use a roto splitter. Some inspectors don't like the sharp, ingrown, edge that ***** leave and many contractors require and provide them. Now do I carry a roto for doing regular mc type jobs...no way! But if i'm making up all day, you can count on me having a roto splitter.


What me worry?

For the record I don't use those things either.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

zac said:


> Not needed is definitely incorrect. In areas where I work you are required to use a roto splitter. Some inspectors don't like the sharp, ingrown, edge that ***** leave and many contractors require and provide them.
> Now do I carry a roto for doing regular mc type jobs...no way! But if i'm making up all day, you can count on me having a roto splitter.


How and why would an inspector know which method you used?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> Those tools suck. They don't for well in a pouch and are not needed.


they fit just fine in a back pocket


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

union347sparky said:


> What me worry?
> 
> For the record I don't use those things either.


Anti shorts?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

4SQUARE said:


> How and why would an inspector know which method you used?


I had a guy take off the connector and look at the way the mc was cut. Maybe he was payed off by roto split? And you can tell the difference of a roto split cut and a ****. But I have no problem using my *****...I just wrap tape around the inside of the jacket or use an anti short.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MC cable is king here in New England. You would be run off the job if you were doing production work with the "bend and cut" method.


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

union347sparky said:


> Those tools suck. They don't for well in a pouch and are not needed.


Fits perfectly in the hammer loop.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

zac said:


> Not needed is definitely incorrect. In areas where I work you are required to use a roto splitter. Some inspectors don't like the sharp, ingrown, edge that ***** leave and many contractors require and provide them.
> Now do I carry a roto for doing regular mc type jobs...no way! But if i'm making up all day, you can count on me having a roto splitter.


Do you bother asking the inspector for a code reference, or do you just merrily succumb to his every wish?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Do you bother asking the inspector for a code reference, or do you just merrily succumb to his every wish?


No I didn't, I was working for somebody who told me to do as I was told. He didn't want beef with the inspector. But as for the contractors here, they will not allow you to use *****. Mind you this is commercial jobs and they really are implementing it for A) production and
B) fearful of an apprentice or hackster nicking the wire.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I am the only guy I know who uses one, but I don't care. It's the best.

Is it strictly necessary and is it appropriate for every situation? No.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I might be willing to buy a "RotoSplit" if it was battery operated and had a set of wheels! In the mean time I'll stick with my dikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

I use my tin snips.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Roto spliter much better cut.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

MIKEFLASH said:


> Roto spliter much better cut.


I don't knoooow I can get it pretty good every time.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I use my splitters. Always have them for flex when doing boilers anyways. But will use the **** or hacksaw method in a pinch.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Chrisibew440 said:


> I don't knoooow I can get it pretty good every time.


I'm sure you can. It seems to me you being from the I.E., would be on the Roto splitter bandwagon.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jeromjenkins said:


> Is an an MC splitter really needed? I ask cause in about 7 months of doing commercial I have never used one. I was taught to break and cut with dikes. It is in my tool list for my new job. Is it in nec to use one?


If you're required to buy one , get the RS-101 by Seatek.http://seatekco.com/rs-101/


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Do you bother asking the inspector for a code reference, or do you just merrily succumb to his every wish?


110.12


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Chrisibew440 said:


> I use my tin snips.


If time is an issue a splitter will trump the hack and slash method any day. JMHO.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Go for this one, you'll like it MUCH better: http://seatekco.com/rs-101b


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wendon said:


> 110.12


What about it? (other than 110.12 is about the lamest, least-enforceable section in the entire book!)


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

gilbequick said:


> Go for this one, you'll like it MUCH better: http://seatekco.com/rs-101b


That one looks good, no screw to bust off.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Most definitely get the auto-clamping/adjusting one.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> You would be run off the job if you were doing production work with the "bend and cut" method.


 

I lost my roto splitter a couple years ago and now just use my *****.


But, If I had to install MC all day, a roto split is the way to go.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> What about it? (other than 110.12 is about the lamest, least-enforceable section in the entire book!)


Are a pair of ***** listed for cutting MC cable?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

wendon said:


> Are a pair of ***** listed for cutting MC cable?


GTFO. Haha. I think the question is does the mc instructions state it must be cut with a listed mc stripping tool


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wendon said:


> Are a pair of ***** listed for cutting MC cable?


Are conduit benders listed for bending conduit?
Are wire strippers listed for stripping wires?
Are ladders listed for climbing?
Are screwdrivers listed for installing screws?
Are hammers listed for driving nails?
Are tape measures listed for measuring MC cable?
Are levels listed for leveling and plumbing conduit?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

If you use the roto splitter, what do you do with the plastic that's left over?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> If you use the roto splitter, what do you do with the plastic that's left over?


You rip it off with your teeth!
I just roll it back over the edge of the mc.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

zac said:


> You rip it off with your teeth! I just roll it back over the edge of the mc.


All 12" of it?


That's what she said


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

zac said:


> You rip it off with your teeth! I just roll it back over the edge of the mc.


Cut it off. By wrapping it back over the jacket, you may be reducing the connectors ability to bond the jacket because it has the plastic as a physical barrier.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

btharmy said:


> Cut it off. By wrapping it back over the jacket, you may be reducing the connectors ability to bond the jacket because it has the plastic as a physical barrier.


Tha'ts what an anti short is for. It's an insert between the connector and wire.
Now I was told you didn't need a anti short if you use a screw less connector (snap on style).


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

zac said:


> Tha'ts what an anti short is for. It's an insert between the connector and wire.
> Now I was told you didn't need a anti short if you use a screw less connector (snap on style).


You don't need an anti-short connector with MC cable no matter what type of connector it is.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MTW said:


> You don't need an anti-short connector with MC cable no matter what type of connector it is.


well thanks, but my old company would have had none of that. I my self use them with the set screw connectors...or wrap tape around the jacket.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

zac said:


> well thanks, but my old company would have had none of that. I my self use them with the set screw connectors...or wrap tape around the jacket.


What good does tape around the jacket do?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> If you use the roto splitter, what do you do with the plastic that's left over?


Throw it on the floor..........:whistling2:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

480sparky said:


> What good does tape around the jacket do?


Maybe for conscience sake? By the way I'm the one setting the screw so I have a good feel.
I put the tape around the jacket because the sharp edge could indent the wire upon tightening the set screw.


----------



## JMV (Aug 10, 2013)

I hated using a rotosplit because my first one was a Klein. What a piece of crap! Either the cable wouldn't lock in properly or o would end up nicking the wires. 

I went a while just using my *****, and with no sharp edges either. I finally got a Greenlee mc cutter. MUCH better. I like the Seatek ones, too.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Are conduit benders listed for bending conduit?
> Are wire strippers listed for stripping wires?
> Are ladders listed for climbing?
> Are screwdrivers listed for installing screws?
> ...


Testy testy!:laughing: I really could care less what you cut with your *****. Cut ACSR as far as I'm concerned. If you're Chuck Norris, cut it off with your teeth! I'll still use my Greenlee splitter. Two or three cranks and you have a neat cut. Hangs in hammer loop. 

I use these connectors.


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

wendon said:


> Hangs in hammer loop.


 yessir.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

wendon said:


> Testy testy!:laughing: I really could care less what you cut with your *****. Cut ACSR as far as I'm concerned. If you're Chuck Norris, cut it off with your teeth! I'll still use my Greenlee splitter. Two or three cranks and you have a neat cut. Hangs in hammer loop.
> 
> I use these connectors.


Thanks, I agree with you. As electricians we do a little of everything so we make "it what we got" And while you don't want to carry a gang box on your back, it is wise to use the right tool for repetitious activity.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

sorry I meant "make do with what you got"


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> If you use the roto splitter, what do you do with the plastic that's left over?


Cut it off with my razor knife and throw it into my exploding trash can.


----------



## one hertz (Mar 6, 2014)

If you do buy one, stay away from klein. 
Tin snips make a nice clean cut quicker than rotos with less effort.

BTW, San Antonio requires not only that you use them but that you bring them to your MC certification class to prove it.(you cant run mc without the card)


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Your all wrong, you snip it off with your ***** and safely put it in a non exploding trash can.


----------



## CoJay (Dec 8, 2011)

I do not understand how anybody thinks that ***** are faster than a rotosplit. I would love to see this proven.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CoJay said:


> I do not understand how anybody thinks that ***** are faster than a rotosplit. I would love to see this proven.


I've said that many times whenever this topic comes up. I will challenge anyone with a rotosplit vs. other methods and I will be faster every single time,


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

MTW said:


> I've said that many times whenever this topic comes up. I will challenge anyone with a rotosplit vs. other methods and I will be faster every single time,


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

one hertz said:


> BTW, San Antonio requires not only that you use them but that you bring them to your MC certification class to prove it.(you cant run mc without the card)


Please god tell me you're ****ing joking.


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

Use the correct tool for the job... A specialty tool, especially one that is less than $40, is worth it's weight in gold. One mistake, and a nick in the wire will cost way more to find and fix than the cost of 4 or 5 of these tools. I can bend conduit over my knee, and it will work, but I tend to use the correct tool for the job.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

zac said:


> Maybe for conscience sake? By the way I'm the one setting the screw so I have a good feel.
> I put the tape around the jacket because the sharp edge could indent the wire upon tightening the set screw.


Then would it not make more sense to put the tape _between_ the wires and the sheath?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> I've said that many times whenever this topic comes up. I will challenge anyone with a rotosplit vs. other methods and I will be faster every single time,


You might win when it comes to cutting the wire but you'll lose hands down when you try to strip 12" of the armor without damaging the conductors.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Then would it not make more sense to put the tape _between_ the wires and the sheath?


! Just use the anti-short bushings. If your using set screw connectors, it's probably a good idea.


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

wendon said:


> You might win when it comes to cutting the wire but you'll lose hands down when you try to strip 12" of the armor without damaging the conductors.


Is the roto split brand different from the greenlee brand that I use? I've never damaged the wire removing 12" of the armor.

Edit: wendon, I think you misunderstood MTW. He's agreeing that the roto split IS the better way.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

T&K said:


> Is the roto split brand different from the greenlee brand that I use? I've never damaged the wire removing 12" of the armor.


Sorry, I thought MTW was against roto-splits. I use the Greenlee's but I'd like to try the Roto-split. The only gripe I have with the Greenlee's is the adjustment screw wants to move.


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

wendon said:


> Sorry, I thought MTW was against roto-splits. I use the Greenlee's but I'd like to try the Roto-split. The only gripe I have with the Greenlee's is the adjustment screw wants to move.


I have the same problem...


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Then would it not make more sense to put the tape _between_ the wires and the sheath?


Yes that is what I do or mean


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

zac said:


> I'm sure you can. It seems to me you being from the I.E., would be on the Roto splitter bandwagon.


I can't stand the things. I used my ***** since the beginning but just recently started with the snips. Way better.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

If any of you can't stand roto splitters, you only can't stand them because you're being stubborn and want to seem like you're from a time when they weren't needed then so they aren't needed now. 

Get over yourself, roto splits are faster and easier and you know it. Get with the times and stop trying to be a tough guy all knowing electrician and teach these kids a truly more effective, time saving way of getting the job done.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

gilbequick said:


> If any of you can't stand roto splitters, you only can't stand them because you're being stubborn and want to seem like you're from a time when they weren't needed then so they aren't needed now.
> 
> Get over yourself, roto splits are faster and easier and you know it. Stop trying to be a tough guy all knowing electrician.


You got it all figured out.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Chrisibew440 said:


> You got it all figured out.


Glad you agree  Carry on.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

gilbequick said:


> If any of you can't stand roto splitters, you only can't stand them because you're being stubborn and want to seem like you're from a time when they weren't needed then so they aren't needed now. Get over yourself, roto splits are faster and easier and you know it. Get with the times and stop trying to be a tough guy all knowing electrician and teach these kids a truly more effective, time saving way of getting the job done.


That's funny. That's what I say about electricians that hate LEDs. The difference is LEDs are legit and the extra nonsense tools are a gimmick.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

gilbequick said:


> Glad you agree  Carry on.


Next time I use my snips ill nick the wire and not even use an anti short for ya. 



And and actually I know my snips are quicker.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

I started with bend and ***** method, then used a greenlee rotoslip, then a Klein. I like my kleins the most. 

Bend and snips for running wire, Klein for cutting in boxes. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

union347sparky said:


> That's funny. That's what I say about electricians that hate LEDs. The LEDs are legit and so is using the correct tools for the job.


FIFY:thumbsup:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Chrisibew440 said:


> I can't stand the things. I used my ***** since the beginning but just recently started with the snips. Way better.


This is not a sarcastic question so please keep that in mind. I have worked unfortunately for a company where we ran all mc cable, except the single line and fire alarm. I remember as an apprentice how much I wanted to run pipe, all we did was run mc cable! Then we would spend days just making up! Oh the monotony of it all! I also will confess that I hate walking through the metal studs with my rotosplitter flopping about. Many times I would get yanked back in the studs by my splitter handle catching a stud.

But the question remains: have you been on a commercial job like the mentioned above? Because around here you would be asked how long you have been in the trade, were are you from, and if you don't want to use the roto splitter go home! Now I worked for one of the top 20 electrical contractors in the U.S. So maybe a smaller shop doesn't stress on the *****? Its almost like comparing a yankee to a cordless drill!
Again no hard feelings, but I have answered all the critics on this post concerning a question by a member.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Me.......... I just hired Chuck Norris as my helper. He just stares at the MC and it strips itself. :laughing:


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

zac said:


> This is not a sarcastic question so please keep that in mind. I have worked unfortunately for a company where we ran all mc cable, except the single line and fire alarm. I remember as an apprentice how much I wanted to run pipe, all we did was run mc cable! Then we would spend days just making up! Oh the monotony of it all! I also will confess that I hate walking through the metal studs with my rotosplitter flopping about. Many times I would get yanked back in the studs by my splitter handle catching a stud.
> 
> But the question remains: have you been on a commercial job like the mentioned above? Because around here you would be asked how long you have been in the trade, were are you from, and if you don't want to use the roto splitter go home! Now I worked for one of the top 20 electrical contractors in the U.S. So maybe a smaller shop doesn't stress on the *****? Its almost like comparing a yankee to a cordless drill!
> Again no hard feelings, but I have answered all the critics on this post concerning a question by a member.


I'm from so cal and no hard feelings. 

It's just my preference. I think they're an over rated tool that's all. The company I work for right now stresses them but I still don't use them. 

I can accomplish the same thing with my snips if not a little cleaner. I know that i should use the tool but I guess I'm stubborn and set in my ways. Plus! If the snips didn't work so well I'd have an easier time converting to the splitter.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

gilbequick said:


> Get over yourself, roto splits are faster and easier and you know it. Get with the times and stop trying to be a tough guy all knowing electrician and teach these kids a truly more effective, time saving way of getting the job done.


Go fly a kite. I hardly use mc but I can strip it pretty damn fast with my *****. I dgaf about buying another clunky tool so I can shave one second off of my time. Mc slingers are a weird bunch


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Go fly a kite. I hardly use mc but I can strip it pretty damn fast with my *****. I dgaf about buying another clunky tool so I can shave one second off of my time. Mc slingers are a weird bunch


MC CABLE IS NO BUENO!!! And the sound it makes going through the studs


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Chrisibew440 said:


> I'm from so cal and no hard feelings.
> 
> It's just my preference. I think they're an over rated tool that's all. The company I work for right now stresses them but I still don't use them.
> 
> I can accomplish the same thing with my snips if not a little cleaner. I know that i should use the tool but I guess I'm stubborn and set in my ways. Plus! If the snips didn't work so well I'd have an easier time converting to the splitter.


You are from the I.E.!! I worked on a Texas Lucy's way back in the day out there. I believe it was off Mathews street, or is that lake Mathews?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

zac said:


> You are from the I.E.!! I worked on a Texas Lucy's way back in the day out there. I believe it was off Mathews street, or is that lake Mathews?


Lmao. I'm a FIG till I die. 

FIG. ****in inland goon.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Lmao. I'm a FIG till I die.
> 
> FIG. ****in inland goon.


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> Go fly a kite. I hardly use mc but I can strip it pretty damn fast with my *****. I dgaf about buying another clunky tool so I can shave one second off of my time. Mc slingers are a weird bunch


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I recently replaced my *** brand splitter with a Greenlee one. It worked pretty good for about 2 long days of running mc into a whole lot of boxes. But then my right hand eventually started cramping up on me and I was having trouble managing to both squeeze the wheel down on the cable while simultaniously (sp) pushing the button forward with my thumb. My initial thought is that Greenlee needs to hire Sir Ive away from Apple and let him work on a better design with old farts in mind.





*** Don't have it any longer to look at so I don't know what brand it was , but it didn't have a button on top to hold tight.


----------



## one hertz (Mar 6, 2014)

> I recently replaced my *** brand splitter with a Greenlee one. It worked pretty good for about 2 long days of running mc into a whole lot of boxes. But then my right hand eventually started cramping up on me and I was having trouble managing to both squeeze the wheel down on the cable while simultaniously (sp) pushing the button forward with my thumb. My initial thought is that Greenlee needs to hire Sir Ive away from Apple and let him work on a better design with old farts in mind.


that's the biggest problem I have with them, too much effort vs. output. If they'd come out with a battery version I'd be on it. But in it's current form it feels something like putting on receptacle covers with an old fashion hand-crank drill and laughing at the guy using a screwdriver. To each his own.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

one hertz said:


> that's the biggest problem I have with them, too much effort vs. output. If they'd come out with a battery version I'd be on it. But in it's current form it feels something like putting on receptacle covers with an old fashion hand-crank drill and laughing at the guy using a screwdriver. To each his own.


Did you just say you want a battery tool to strip mc? Seriously? I got a battery plowed butt wiper by Milwaukee. Only 200 bucks. Cheap!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

union347sparky said:


> Seriously? I got a* battery plowed* butt wiper Cheap!


Sounds painful!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Go fly a kite. I hardly use mc but I can strip it pretty damn fast with my *****. I dgaf about buying another clunky tool so I can shave one second off of my time. Mc slingers are a weird bunch


He should have used a roto-split..........:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

What do you think I'm going to pull out on this bad boy!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

zac said:


> What do you think I'm going to pull out on this bad boy!


And you know dis man!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

zac said:


> What do you think I'm going to pull out on this bad boy!


Why do you glue floor mats to your walls?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Why do you glue floor mats to your walls?


That's funny. I didn't edit the picture. 
I had to add a circuit for a kitchen today. Unfortunately I had to work over a Toastmaster while this lady was making fresh tortillas. Man I was sweating, plus were in the start of a heat wave.
Just so you know I will and do bust out the ***** for mc, I just couldn't help myself when I had to get the mc.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> I recently replaced my *** brand splitter with a Greenlee one. It worked pretty good for about 2 long days of running mc into a whole lot of boxes. But then my right hand eventually started cramping up on me and I was having trouble managing to both squeeze the wheel down on the cable while simultaniously (sp) pushing the button forward with my thumb. My initial thought is that Greenlee needs to hire Sir Ive away from Apple and let him work on a better design with old farts in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Seatek Roto-Split I bought last fall is miles ahead of the Greenlee.


----------



## one hertz (Mar 6, 2014)

union347sparky said:


> Did you just say you want a battery tool to strip mc? Seriously? I got a battery plowed butt wiper by Milwaukee. Only 200 bucks. Cheap!


Battery?

If your not on to the hydro-electric butt-wipe system, you're wasting watts with every flush.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

union347sparky said:


> Yes it was. I don't see how you could take that any other way. I never said your opinion was dumb. I think those tools suck to use, suck to store, and are not needed. Snap and cut is faster and one less tool to fumble with. If they work for you, you better own one.


You must only do new work. Rotosplits are great for bx.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I would much rather carry a roto split around than a hacksaw...especially after I cut my thumbnail in half once when my hacksaw slipped off the cable.

I don't use my diagonal cutters on BX unless it is just one or two cables...plus on some BX you have to fumble around with the anti short to get it in right after you bend and break it.


----------



## Ninety (Jan 7, 2011)

Hopefully someone can do a show-down. This has been discussed before.


I prefer roto-spit myself, so I'll have to find a **** splitter to race.

I don't think any boss will have a problem with this, so lets see it already.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

cdnelectrician said:


> I would much rather carry a roto split around than a hacksaw...especially after I cut my thumbnail in half once when my hacksaw slipped off the cable.
> 
> I don't use my diagonal cutters on BX unless it is just one or two cables...plus on some BX you have to fumble around with the anti short to get it in right after you bend and break it.


Yup and I wouldn't dare try splitting a cable with cloth wire using dikes.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

bending and breaking and cutting with dikes doesn't work well when the conductors are rubber-insulated and fabric covered. Tends to break the insulation open , right at the end of the armor, under the fitting. I find this in old houses more and more often, and I'm thinking about a roto-splitter.


----------

